# Daisy made it snow in the house today...



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our puppy, she's a goof. Hubby and I were making breakfast after taking the kids to school. Cassie was being good, but Daisy was being too quiet. We found out why....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

She was trying to be an andrex puppy ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol, she wants to be famous bless her heart, shes a very cute and a very effective shredding machine so no identity theft problems for you lol


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Must be something in the name our Daisy used to do that when she was little you would find it coming out of the loo and wrapped around everywhere she had been with it . 
Andrea


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

My black lab that I had a few years ago did that to me a couple times. I came home from work to find the entire house was white and fluffy. I love it when they try to act like it wasn't them, even though they have tp sticking between their front teeth. I miss her...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhh,, look at her little face,, are you SURE it was her,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

very very very cute


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh so sweet,


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

But with that cute look on her face how could you get annoyed............... Lol


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

love it....lol


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah that look is priceless. Our youngest daughter did that when she was about 2 1/2 with my metallic red paint. She painted her bed, the door, her puppy(stuffed, thank god) and herself, from head to toe. Then looking at her dad and I and saying" I think I need to wash my hands daddy". What are you gonna do but laugh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

What a good girl! Well done! Did she managed only ONE toilet roll!?


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh look at that face , it wasn't me mum honest it wasn't


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

she looks so sweet and innocent are u definate it was her


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I am keep coming back to look at that little face!!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic, the little terror ha ha


----------

